# Meet Buddy



## Coyotez (Dec 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;QELCwF7oSFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QELCwF7oSFs[/video]

I really, really, really, REALLY want a suit now.


----------



## Lyoto (Dec 10, 2010)

Often thought about getting a fur suit but I would kind of be limited how often I could use it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 10, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> Often thought about getting a fur suit but I would kind of be limited how often I could use it.


 
Go on Chatroulette like 3 hours a day. :3c


----------

